# Bad Dog Bits



## fire65 (Oct 29, 2008)

Anyone ever used them? I got two matching sets, 1/4" shank and 1/2". I also got a 12" - 100 tooth saw blade.


----------



## Peter Harrison45 (Aug 26, 2013)

OMG how expensive are they , very nice but doubt i could afford them


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Never heard of them but the selection is good. Lots of useful bits in there.


----------



## del schisler (Feb 2, 2006)

i did a google search and found info go here for price of new and about the mfd. 

https://baddogtools.com/styled-15/rapidcart-5/index.html


----------



## Shortslvs (Jan 13, 2013)

When you go to the site make sure to check out the "rover bit". It looks like that chucked up in a DP would make a wonderful mortising tool.


----------



## fire65 (Oct 29, 2008)

The bits were 700 about 11 dollars per bit and the blade was 90. They say, and this was on the phone with them, send the bits in and they will sharpen or replace for 5$. Saw blade is a dollar per inch so 12$ for sharpen or replace, lifetime warranty. 
Only time will tell.


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

I love to see companies breaking the mould. Great concepts there!
I really wish I'd known about the 'Biter' when I was contracting.


----------

